# Rose-Bike Transport



## MettiMett (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich mein GC immer im Kofferraum transportiert, allerdings ist das wenn man mal etwas mehr Gepäck dabei hat etwas unkomfortabel und das ständige ein- und ausbauen des VR geht mir auch auf die Nerven.

Ich habe mir nun einen Grundträger zu meinem Auto und einen Thule Proride 591 bestellt und denke das sollte gehen.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit auch mal ein Foto anhängen.

Nun wollte ich hier mal fragen wie eure Erfahrungen mit Dachträgern und den Rose Rahmen sind. Gibt es da Probleme bzw. Abnutzungserscheinungen?


----------



## Sado (25. Juli 2013)

VR ausbauen dauert 15 Sekunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (25. Juli 2013)

Bei deinem Pitlock-Rotz ist eh Hopfen und Malz verlore^^


----------

